# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Помогите найти драйвер на SATA контроллер Intel, 35 чипсет.

## Microprocessor

Помогите найти драйвер на SATA контроллер Intel, 35 чипсет. 
Заранее спасибо.:)

----------


## tamalex

Материнка какая?

Ищите здесь http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Default.aspx?lang=rus

----------


## Microprocessor

> Материнка какая?


GA-EP35-DS3l

----------


## tamalex

Ну так и с сайта материнки скачиваете на чипсет
http://www.gigabyte.ru/products/page...ds3l/download/

----------


## Microprocessor

Скачал. Что надо взять из этой папки, чтобы импортировать файлы в nLite?

----------


## tamalex

Так и написали бы сразу, что нужно интегрировать в дистрибутив!
Почитайте тут

----------


## Microprocessor

Нашел диск с драйверами от материнки, на диске была папка floppy32. Записал файлы на дискету. Все равно жесткий диск не виден. Что может быть?

----------


## tamalex

Что-то совсем запутали - для чего нужен драйвер?
Если интегрировать в дистрибутив до установки Windows - ссылка выше.




> Все равно жесткий диск не виден.


Не виден где? В Windows? А в БИОСе виден? 
Какая модель диска? 
Какой режим стоит в БИОСе на контроллер?
Диск единственный или это второй диск, который дополнительно подключаете?

----------


## Microprocessor

Мне надо интегрировать драйвера в дистрибутив Windows, чтобы был виден жесткий диск. В БИОСе жесткий диск виден. Western Digital WD5002AALX.В БИОСе стоит режим AHCI. Диск единственный.

----------


## Cheechako

> ...В БИОСе стоит режим AHCI...


Отключить, поставить систему, установить драйвер & снова включить - это столько раз (и всюду) обсуждалось :confused:

----------

